# MS201T Upgrade Kit Installed



## blsnelling (May 10, 2014)

A customer sent in a newish, but broken in MS201T and the new upgrade kit from Stihl. This particular saw ran very well for a stock saw. Honestly, I wish I knew more about what this kit is supposed to do. It made almost no difference in this particular saw. I then proceeded to mod the saw as I do all other 201s, advancing the ignition 8° and modding the muffler. The gains were the same as what I'm getting with other 201Ts. I really don't get what this kit is changing. It seems to me to behave the same as without it.















































New carb linkage





Old and new linkages beside each other.










Old and new flywheels.





The new one is on top. I tried to line up the keys. Looks like it may be advanced a little.


----------



## blsnelling (May 10, 2014)

Stock, but broken in.


Upgrade kit


Upgrade kit and Snellerized


----------



## blsnelling (May 10, 2014)

Here's another brand new 201T that I did today. This saw does not have the kit. Both saws made about the same gains with the Snellerized mods, with the broken in saw being about 1 second faster, both before and after.

Brand new


Snellerized


----------



## blsnelling (May 10, 2014)

I will also add that the new 201s seem to be running significantly better than they used to. Both of the saws above ran quite well for stock saws. I'm still getting almost 20% gains with the mods I do to them though.


----------



## bryanr2 (May 10, 2014)

So it looks like a guy is still better off just buying one thru you and paying $50 for your mods. How much does that kit cost a feller?


----------



## XSKIER (May 10, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the results of the update kit. Do you feel that the new carb linkage makes the throttle response quicker?

How are the warm starts?


----------



## jar1zx (May 10, 2014)

This post is a nice find. I have ran 20t's to ms200t's. The 201t I bought 1 year ago does not get used much.
My ms200 is getting some age, would be real nice if the 201 can be woke up.


----------



## blsnelling (May 10, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> So it looks like a guy is still better off just buying one thru you and paying $50 for your mods. How much does that kit cost a feller?


Either with or without the kit, both saws are seeing the same gains from my mods. Eventually, I understand that all of the new 201s will have the kit installed.



XSKIER said:


> Thanks for sharing the results of the update kit. Do you feel that the new carb linkage makes the throttle response quicker?
> 
> How are the warm starts?


I've not heard of complaints with warm starts. Starts fine from all of my experience and feedback.



jar1zx said:


> This post is a nice find. I have ran 20t's to ms200t's. The 201t I bought 1 year ago does not get used much.
> My ms200 is getting some age, would be real nice if the 201 can be woke up.


I see anywhere from 20%-40% gains from these simple mods that I do. At their worst, these saws were almost unusable. The latest ones are much better, as seen in the ones I did today. When I'm done with them, the will out perform a 200T with the spark screen removed, which is how most guys muffler modded them. BTW, I leave the screen in place on the 201s.


----------



## blsnelling (May 10, 2014)

I understand that this test was a sample size of one. But, it has sure left me scratching me head what it's supposed to accomplish. Now, if you took one of the earlier saws that really ran poorly, installed this kit, and it ran like the newer ones are...that would have been good. However, this kit made no real difference on this saw.


----------



## XSKIER (May 10, 2014)

It's great to see a well reputed builder posting impressive gains on a saw again. All of the boo hoo warm start, and which junky 40cc saw should I buy? threads have gotten stale...


----------



## blsnelling (May 10, 2014)

It has gotten awful quiet around here!


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 10, 2014)

Hey Brad !!!!


----------



## cutforfun (May 10, 2014)

Did you shave the key on the flywheel the same amount on both saws? New flywheel and old. The first saw looked OK in stock form


----------



## blsnelling (May 11, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Brad !!!!


Hey Rob!



cutforfun said:


> Did you shave the key on the flywheel the same amount on both saws? New flywheel and old. The first saw looked OK in stock form


Yes. I installed the kit on the first saw and tested. I then modded both saws with the same ignition timing advance and muffler mod.


----------



## CR888 (May 11, 2014)

Hey Brad, l'm giving the new Snellerized ms261 a run in some 18-24" dry gum....3 tanks so far she's going good! Got a 20" Total b/c ATM just to see how capable the mods have made it. You fix these little 201's well...just a few little tweaks turns them into a respectable saw.


----------



## blsnelling (May 11, 2014)

CR888 said:


> Hey Brad, l'm giving the new Snellerized ms261 a run in some 18-24" dry gum....3 tanks so far she's going good! Got a 20" Total b/c ATM just to see how capable the mods have made it. You fix these little 201's well...just a few little tweaks turns them into a respectable saw.


Glad to hear that it arrived safely.


----------



## Stihl n Wood (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for the post brad. I was about to buy the kit, although mine is already done the way I learned from you. Well all 201s I do... I really couldn't imagine mine being anymore of a little beast. I also have a muff modded t540 and really feel there pretty much equals. I go back and forth daily with brands. Im interested in seeing stihl incorporate the mtronics into a top handle though. I feel its going to change the game for stihl altogether....we'll see...


----------



## blsnelling (May 11, 2014)

Stihl n Wood said:


> Thanks for the post brad. I was about to buy the kit, although mine is already done the way I learned from you. Well all 201s I do... I really couldn't imagine mine being anymore of a little beast. I also have a muff modded t540 and really feel there pretty much equals. I go back and forth daily with brands. Im interested in seeing stihl incorporate the mtronics into a top handle though. I feel its going to change the game for stihl altogether....we'll see...


 Go for it. I'd love to see some more examples. BTW, how much is the kit?


----------



## Stihl n Wood (May 11, 2014)

The kits supposed to increase the rev limiter from 13,600 to 14,000 or 14,100 supposedly? Also bigger carb for faster throttle response. But all new 201t's made from February 24th of this year already have the kit installed. I priced the kit out at my local dealer at $138.00... if you have both saws, can you see where they stand rev wise? From your vids the saw before and after sounds like its revving a tad higher. But that's all I see. Cut times seem relatively equal.


----------



## LowVolt (May 11, 2014)

Well that is disappointing for stihl, great news for Brad. Keep on keeping on buddy.


----------



## dogdad (May 11, 2014)

Planning on buying a 201 this week...is there a date somewhere that shows when it was made to know if you're getting the upgrade?


----------



## Stihl n Wood (May 11, 2014)

I've heard the new, upgraded version has a sticker on the case in the front of the saw. Usually where the sticker "Made in Germany" is.. I think it will have the make and serial numbers on the sticker as I've seen on our newer saws. Im not a dealer. Just a arborist who plays with saws all day..haha...


----------



## dogdad (May 11, 2014)

Stihl n Wood said:


> I've heard the new, upgraded version has a sticker on the case in the front of the saw. Usually where the sticker "Made in Germany" is.. I think it will have the make and serial numbers on the sticker as I've seen on our newer saws. Im not a dealer. Just a arborist who plays with saws all day..haha...


Thanks!


----------



## blsnelling (May 11, 2014)

Stihl n Wood said:


> The kits supposed to increase the rev limiter from 13,600 to 14,000 or 14,100 supposedly? Also bigger carb for faster throttle response. But all new 201t's made from February 24th of this year already have the kit installed. I priced the kit out at my local dealer at $138.00... if you have both saws, can you see where they stand rev wise? From your vids the saw before and after sounds like its revving a tad higher. But that's all I see. Cut times seem relatively equal.


Thanks for that info. I thought that perhaps the rev limiter was a little higher. That won't do anything to help performance though. Is there a Serial Number break point? That would be most helpful.


----------



## BRS (Jan 1, 2015)

Brad,

Thanks for all of the info you have posted and work you did with regards to the MS201t.

I had a couple of questions regarding the carburetor basic settings.

I know you state you set L at around 1 1/8 turns out and the H between 2 - 2 5/8 turns out. I was wondering what setting you used on the carb that came with the enhancement kit (upgrade kit)?

Also I was wondering what the factory settings are for the original carburetor (H & L) and the carburetor that came with the upgrade kit (H & L).

My final question is how much of the key do you remove from the upgrade kit fly wheel. Do you still take off the ~1/3rd of the key?

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 1, 2015)

1-1 1/8 on the L, 2 1/2 on the H is where I usually end up. These are brand new saws from my dealer. You have to tune your modded saw by ear though. You cannot take someone elses settings and call it good. 

I don't know exactly what the factory settings are. 

I remove about 1/3 of the key, then put it in place using a degree wheel. I give them 6°-8° of advance, then lock it in place with the flywheel nut.


----------



## BRS (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks Brad. I am getting similar settings approx. 1-1/8 for the L and 2-1/4 for the H using an early version (pre-upgraded) carburetor. Any richer on the H and the saw bogs down in the cut. All hesitation is now gone thankfully. I do find it hard to tell when the saw is four stroking even in the cut with these rev limited saws.

Also do you notice fuel consumption increases notably after the mods?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 1, 2015)

BRS said:


> Thanks Brad. I am getting similar settings approx. 1-1/8 for the L and 2-1/4 for the H using an early version (pre-upgraded) carburetor. Any richer on the H and the saw bogs down in the cut. All hesitation is now gone thankfully. I do find it hard to tell when the saw is four stroking even in the cut with these rev limited saws.
> 
> Also do you notice fuel consumption increases notably after the mods?


One of my users would have to answer that. I tune them and send them out the door.


----------



## Pud (Jan 1, 2015)

I think they use more fuel for sure after the mod , i also find the easier to tune in the cut in small bits of wood rather than a full bar buried when i first modded mine it cleaned up nicely in the cut after 4 stroking then i heard one of the boys pruning with it and sounded really rich and probibly went a quarter turn in i think , they also seem to like been really lean on the l u have to let them idle for about 20 seconds the snap the throttle to make sure they still have good respone , i gotta say they are GREAT saws after modding and thankyou very much for sharing blsnelling


----------



## BRS (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a yet to be installed upgrade kit with the latest S283 carburetor with the H initially locked in place. Just thought I would share after removing the limiter pin that from the factory the S283 carb is set to: L = 1 turn out & H = 1-3/4 turns out.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 2, 2015)

You'll have to remove the limiting pin to know how far it's really out. It's probably more than two turns.


----------



## BRS (Jan 2, 2015)

The limiter cap was removed as well as the pin prior to making the H = 1-3/4 turns out reading from the factory on the S283 carb. With this carb there is zero H adjustment prior to removing the cap.

Also I have measured the amount of advance on the new flywheel from the upgrade kit and it is ~5 degrees.

I find with the upgrade kit installed with the flywheel advanced to 7 deg (without the muffler mod) the optimum carb settings are L = 1 turn out, H = 2 turns out.

Also just wanted to note that it is very easy to just press the limiter pin out of the carb (no drilling required) after the limiter cap is removed. Just need a vice and a slightly smaller pin/punch. After the pin is removed you can reinstall the cap with unrestricted adjustment.


----------



## Giles (Jun 12, 2015)

*"Also just wanted to note that it is very easy to just press the limiter pin out of the carb (no drilling required) after the limiter cap is removed. Just need a vice and a slightly smaller pin/punch. After the pin is removed you can reinstall the cap with unrestricted adjustment."*

I have modified four of these carbs. Care to share with me as to how you removed H cap with pin in place?
That would really simplify this modification.


----------



## big t double (Jun 12, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> .............Is there a Serial Number break point? That would be most helpful.



according to t.b. 40.2013 this modification was introduced at serial number 177543232


----------



## BRS (Jun 12, 2015)

Giles said:


> *"Also just wanted to note that it is very easy to just press the limiter pin out of the carb (no drilling required) after the limiter cap is removed. Just need a vice and a slightly smaller pin/punch. After the pin is removed you can reinstall the cap with unrestricted adjustment."*
> 
> I have modified four of these carbs. Care to share with me as to how you removed H cap with pin in place?
> That would really simplify this modification.



To remove the cap without drilling out the pin you just need to press the pin (which is a light press) using a small pin, nail, or screw using a vise or other clamping means through the carb body and into the cap. Then you can remove the cap using the specialty Stihl carb cab removal tool which is a reverse threaded puller or by just tapping a screw into the end of the cap and pulling it out.


----------



## David Young (Jun 12, 2015)

Just want to say nice work brad. I have done a couple of these for or tree crews. Word is spreading and the do pick up a pile.


----------



## Giles (Jun 12, 2015)

BRS said:


> To remove the cap without drilling out the pin you just need to press the pin (which is a light press) using a small pin, nail, or screw using a vise or other clamping means through the carb body and into the cap. Then you can remove the cap using the specialty Stihl carb cab removal tool which is a reverse threaded puller or by just tapping a screw into the end of the cap and pulling it out.


Thanks, BRS ---I will try that.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 12, 2015)

To me, it looked like the last cuts made smaller cookies than the first ones, so the log may have tapered a bit?


----------



## Tim Parsons (Nov 7, 2015)

My MS201t was a lemon saw. It ran average for 1 year then wouldn't cut properly. I couldn't figure out what was wrong with it. So I went to the local stihl shop and asked for a new ignition module which they didn't have in stock but they did have this "upgrade kit" which I purchased for au $35.00. The kit makes these lemon recall saws fully functional, its a con really, I reckon Stihl had to release this upgrade kit because the saws were not of merchantable quality. Some rogue Stihl shops are even demanding a $200 fee to install this "upgrade kit", refusing to sell you the ignition carby and flywheel, like I got for $35. BTW I've worked at consumer protection - if your MS201t is dodgy but not under warranty then technically, you can still access a right to get it fixed free of charge if you allege that the saw was not of merchantable quality, especially cos its a very expensive saw.


----------



## Giles (Nov 9, 2015)

In 2012 I bought one of these POS-- NEW. It has set for about two years with a non-firing coil. After reading post on this site and others, I tried to purchase a new ignition coil. I talked with my two local dealers and, surprisingly, found that they knew nothing of Stihl's manufacturing screw up.
I was given a phone number for Stihl and spoke to a 'Chris"


Tim Parsons said:


> My MS201t was a lemon saw. It ran average for 1 year then wouldn't cut properly. I couldn't figure out what was wrong with it. So I went to the local stihl shop and asked for a new ignition module which they didn't have in stock but they did have this "upgrade kit" which I purchased for au $35.00. The kit makes these lemon recall saws fully functional, its a con really, I reckon Stihl had to release this upgrade kit because the saws were not of merchantable quality. Some rogue Stihl shops are even demanding a $200 fee to install this "upgrade kit", refusing to sell you the ignition carby and flywheel, like I got for $35. BTW I've worked at consumer protection - if your MS201t is dodgy but not under warranty then technically, you can still access a right to get it fixed free of charge if you allege that the saw was not of merchantable quality, especially cos its a very expensive saw.


a representative. He was of very little help and in the end offered to replace the defective coil if I paid dealer labor to replace. Problem was---Stihl would only replace with another OLD DESIGN COIL! ! January of this year, My dealer agreed to contact Stihl for the details and, to date, I still have a non-running $600.00 + saw!
What a great product backing!!!


----------

